
Ask HN: What is your favorite computer science related podcast? - l3robot
I&#x27;m looking for great podcasts to listen during bus travelling in the morning? I&#x27;m a computer engineering student. What&#x27;s your suggestions?
======
Hamatti
Jupiter Broadcasting's programme
([http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/))
is not stricly about computer science, but it's my favorite in computer
related podcasts/videos.

------
tolgahanuzun
These podcasts Turkish Language; [http://devpod.org/](http://devpod.org/)
[http://podcast.apostylee.com/](http://podcast.apostylee.com/)

